

Ask HN: Should startups invest in business cards? - erickhill

Obviously, there is a practical tension to keep costs to a minimum, especially when teams are small and frugality is important.<p>But there is also a strong need to evangelize one's product during physical meetings or chance encounters. Without getting too geeky (like emailing one's contact info to another, etc.) what do HN'ers typically do?
======
YoungEnt
Yes, 100%

A startup can't generate revenue or even continue, without the spread of word
of mouth, which is a BIG way to get new customers.

I've been there when you don't have a business card and it does 2 things:

    
    
        - You look really unprofessional
    
        - That's one person that will never remember you again.
    

I would advise vistaprint.com, they give 250 free business cards, you just
have to pay shipping. Here's the link: vistaprint.com/thankspandora

~~~
kposehn
I agree with the sentiment about business cards 100%. You need them, so get
them.

Do NOT get VistaPrint. The free cards they have stick their logo on the back
side. Go to OvernightPrints.com and you can get a better set for very little
money. I have tested out every single online printer in depth over the years
and they have the best business card offer for the money.

@YoungEnt - where did you get that affiliate link? ;)

